# Vidyamandir Help!!!!



## Crazykiller (Apr 12, 2009)

I just received my Vidyamandir Admission Test Result which has really confused me. Please Help
This is the page (sort of??) which i get when i enter my roll no. and birth date.


> Dear Student,
> CONGRATULATIONS !
> 
> 
> ...


 
What does it exactly mean??

I think that since IIT Study Circle is working in collabrotaion with VMC, so the course remains VMC but the Faculty? Plz Help me out......

Also the two centers ie. Vikaspuri and Kalu Sarai are too far away from my residence. More than an hour by  delhi metro and i dont even know the route. 


Should i go and join this or try Narayana???
OR
Should i join Narayana and take VMC's Correspondence Course? I get Rs.1000 discount 


Plz Plz Plz Help me!!!!


----------



## okk (Apr 12, 2009)

hey i have same result
i know this is not what you want but i too am confused 
if u come to know something please email me at
jalaj_khanna@hotmail.com


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 20, 2009)

I have decided that i am not going to join this IITSC, I am going to appear for Narayana Enterance and join it OR Resonance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

> Narayana???


Here are the rankings:-

1. VMC
1. Narayana
1. FIT-JEE

All three are gr8!


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

FIITJEE & Brilliant Tutorials are somewhat better than Narayana IMO.

Take the Correspondence Course of VMC though. In the end, it all depends on your Hard work.....


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Apr 23, 2009)

It simply means that you have been selected for ECC (Extended Classroom Course) and not the RCC (Regular Classroom Course). RCC rocks, but ECC is taught by a bunch of idiots under "supervision" VMC faculty. I also took the exam and have been selected for RCC. 

Verdict: If you got ECC, go for Fiitjee/Narayana.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ That doesn't even mean that you've been selected for ECC.


----------



## way2jatin (May 9, 2009)

haan tujhe to bahut kuch pata hai

ico bahut jyada intelligent hai 


hahaha







ico said:


> FIITJEE & Brilliant Tutorials are somewhat better than Narayana IMO.
> 
> Take the Correspondence Course of VMC though. In the end, it all depends on your Hard work.....


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ chup reh...


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

^^
Reported


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 4, 2009)

sorry guys for my earlier comments. turns out even VMC's ECC is pretty good. Apologies to all(including VMC staff)


----------

